# Remonte ton pantalon !



## Charlie Parker

C'est la mode chez les jeunes hommes dans notre école. Ils aiment porter leur pantalon très bas. On voit les fesses. Je ne sait pas ce qu'on dit en français :
_Remonte ton pantalon. On ne veut pas voir ton cul / tes fesses.
Tes fesses sortent de ton pantalon.
_Qu'est-ce que vous diriez à ces gens ?


----------



## rolmich

Attention à la différence : "fesses" est parfaitement correct tel qu'employé dans ton exemple, "cul" est vulgaire/populaire.
Avec un peu d'humour et de dérision, je dirais : _Franchement, tes fesses n'intéressent personne, fais nous le plaisir de remonter ton pantalon._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je dirais _Remonte ton pantalon, on voit la raie de tes fesses !
_
Avec un brin d'humour j'ajouterais _Et si ça continue ... _Tout Français pensera alors à _On verra le trou de ton _... (pas difficile de trouver une rime en u)

Je fais référence à la chansonnette suivante bien connue des enfants.
Mon pantalon, est décousu,
Et si ça continue, on verra l'trou d'mon…
Mon pantalon qu'est décousu,
Et si ça continue, on verra l'trou d'mon...

Mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'apprendrais à de petits anglais .

Cela dit, la prochaine fois que tu entendras _si ça continue _tu penseras dorénavant comme tout Français à deux choses :
... il va falloir que ça cesse.
ou
... on verra l'trou d'mon...

Désolé .


----------



## franc 91

L'autre chansonnette bien-connue dans la cour de récré est -
Ah l'escargot, quelle drôle de petite bête
C'est drôle ce qu'il a sur la tête
J'ai vu, j'ai vu
Le p'tit trou de son derrière
J'ai vu, j'ai vu
Le p'tit trou de son ...... Ah l'escargot ..ad repetita


----------



## Chimel

La formule standard est effectivement _Remonte ton pantalon! 

_Si on veut poursuivre avec _On voit/on ne veut pas voir..., _on a le choix entre _tes fesses _ou _ton derrière_. Comme le dit Rolmich, _ton cul _est peu approprié dans la bouche d'un enseignant (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi... ).

Après, il y a bien sûr toute une série de formules ironiques possibles, mais il n'est pas sûr que des élèves étrangers en saisissent les "finesses".


----------



## jprr

Charlie Parker said:


> C'est la mode chez les jeunes hommes dans notre école. Ils aiment porter leur pantalon très bas. On voit les fesses. Je ne sait pas ce qu'on dit en français :
> _Remonte ton pantalon. On ne veut pas voir ton cul / tes fesses.
> Tes fesses sortent de ton pantalon.
> _*Qu'est-ce que vous diriez à ces gens ?*


Renculotte toi ! me semble un peu plus energique et mobilisateur...


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
"Renculotte-toi !" ???
Jamais entendu dire :S !
Je ne comprendrais pas


----------



## jprr

TitTornade said:


> Bonjour,
> "Renculotte-toi !" ???
> Jamais entendu dire :S !
> Je ne comprendrais pas


Ben, pourtant ...je ne suis pas le seul à penser que la formule est adaptée.


> Son pantalon était trop bas et cela n’a pas plus à une hôtesse qui l’a  prié de se « renculotter ». La pauvre n’avait sans doute aucune idée de  la personne à qui elle s’adressait


 (source)
renculotter ... remettre sa culotte, ou se remettre dans sa culotte 
Dans certaines régions "rembrayer" (remettre ses braies ) peut être utilisé... mais pour le coup, l'emploi n'est pas général.


----------



## tilt

_Renculotte-toi _me surprend aussi.
Pour ma part, j'ai toujours dit et entendu _reculotte-toi_.
Le TLFi et correcteur orthographique de mon navigateur sont d'ailleurs de cet avis eux aussi !

Reste que dans la situation décrite par CP, je dirais plus volontiers _Remonte ton pantalon_.
Et pour enfoncer le clou, j'ajouterais même _On a vu assez d'horreurs pendant la guerre_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Propositions :

"Je constate que tu hésites entre une affiche triste et un poster rieur..."
"Même pour les civils, la raie est devenue de rigueur ?!"
"Il semble qu'on va pouvoir surveiller tous tes fesses et gestes."


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

tilt said:


> _Renculotte-toi _me surprend aussi.
> Pour ma part, j'ai toujours dit et entendu _reculotte-toi_.


Idem, même si par ailleurs ce verbe me semble quelque peu désuet.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bon soir,

Eh bien moi, j'ai entendu les deux :  _*re*culotter _et _*ren*culotter_.   Et même _enculotter_ (sans le r).  


> _S’enculotter_ : mettre de l’ordre dans ses vêtements; rentrer sa chemise dans son pantalon. Veux-tu bien aller t’enculotter; les invités arrivent!


Mais dans le contexte de Charlie, je dirais :  
_- Remonte (donc) tes culottes/pantalons.

_Autres idées pour rigoler :
_Aurais-tu besoin d'une ceinture?  On dirait que tes jeans ne tiennent pas bien.
Tu te prépares à devenir plombier?  
Trouves-tu ça bien élégant, le style « fesses à l'air »?

_Et j'aime beaucoup le « _Franchement, tes fesses n'intéressent personne_ » de Rolmich.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> _
> Tu te prépares à devenir plombier? _


J'avoue que celle-là, je ne la comprends pas !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. C'est très drôle. En anglais, tilt, on parle de "plumber butt. (buttocks)" C'est une drôle d'image. Quand le plombier se penche pour travailler sur quelque chose, son pantalon se baisse on voit la raie de ses fesses. Les plombiers ont la réputation d'avoir de la bedaine, ce qui exagère l'effet.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Nicomon said:


> Bonjour ou bon soir,
> 
> Eh bien moi, j'ai entendu les deux :  _*re*culotter _et _*ren*culotter_.   Et même _enculotter_ (sans le r).


Très intéressant; s'agirait-il d'un régionalisme ?
En tout cas, l'usage du pluriel pour pantalon/culotte en est un.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,



jprr said:


> [...] Dans certaines régions "rembrayer" (remettre ses braies ) peut être utilisé... mais pour le coup, l'emploi n'est pas général.


Justement, j'allais dire : « Tu es tout débraillé : remonte-moi ce pantalon ! »
(je crois qu'il vaut mieux éviter de parler de fesses à des adolescents )


----------



## rolmich

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Charlie,
> 
> 
> Justement, j'allais dire : « Tu es tout débraillé : remonte-moi ce pantalon ! »
> (je crois qu'il vaut mieux éviter de parler de fesses à des adolescents )


Pas d'accord Karine pour ta parenthèse, "fesses" quand il s'agit de cette partie de notre anatomie est tout à fait correct.
Où va t-on s'il faut éviter de parler aux adolescents de tout ce qui risque d'être mal utilisé !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

rolmich said:


> Pas d'accord Karine pour ta parenthèse, "fesses" quand il s'agit de cette partie de notre anatomie est tout à fait correct.
> Où va t-on s'il faut éviter de parler aux adolescents de tout ce qui risque d'être mal utilisé !


Comprenons-nous bien : je ne disais pas que fesses était incorrect ici ni qu'il ne fallait pas parler de cet endroit charnu à des adolescents. Mais si ce n'est pas absolument nécessaire pour se faire comprendre (l'ado sait pertinemment qu'on lui voit les fesses, puisqu'il porte son pantalon très bas sur les hanches à cet effet), je pense que ça évite ainsi des ricanements inutiles. 

Pour revenir sur le plan strictement linguistique, chez moi (Marseille) on parle aussi de « se rembrailler ». Mais c'est sûrement très local.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Dans le même ordre d'idées que 





> _Aurais-tu besoin d'une ceinture?  On dirait que tes jeans ne tiennent pas bien_


 il y a :
Tu n'aurais pas oublié tes bretelles par hasard ?


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Justement, j'allais dire : « Tu es tout débraillé : remonte-moi ce pantalon ! »


 Je ne connaissais pas « rembrailler », mais débraillé... ça se dit au Québec aussi.  

@ Gérard Napalinex (et pour Charlie aussi) : Noms pouvant être employés au singulier et au pluriel Cela dit, je crois en effet que l'usage du pluriel est plus courant au Québec. 

Enculotter s'entendrait aussi en normand et en provençal, si ces sources sont bonnes.


----------

